# Music, score and film available: "Hedgehog Latte and the magic Waterstone"



## FriFlo (Mar 11, 2015)

Here is the music, I wrote for an animation teaser promoting an upcoming feature film. The music was recorded with a small orchestra, complemented with samples to beef up the strings and brass and add some instruments, that were not recorded. Enjoy!

Music only:

Trailer in English:

Trailer in German:

Score:

```
https://de.scribd.com/doc/272486422/Latte-Igel-Fritz-Von-Flotow-Full-Score?secret_password=My3dvMYwXSOaj3FYCQCs
```


----------



## eschroder (Mar 11, 2015)

Sounds great man!


----------



## TGV (Mar 12, 2015)

That's a very enjoyable track. I first listened to the soundcloud version, and thought it was immaculately rendered, after which I quickly decided it had to be a real orchestra. Then I watched the trailer, and indeed, real instruments.

The music on its own is really nice, realizing the innocent, funny, quirky mood very well, but in combination with the images and singing it's even better. A very good job.


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks for the kind comment, TGV! It is actually a mix of samples and live orchestra. 
It was the sofia session orchestra:
http://www.sofiaso.com
2 Fl 1 Ob 2 Cl 2 Bs (one contra bs) 2 fh 1 trmp 1 trmb; Strings 6 5 4 3 1
Percussion (Spitfire) and harp were samples and I added some voices for brass (sample modeling) and doubled the strings with samples (berlin strings).
Thanks to George Strezov, the musicians and the conductor for the great recording!


----------



## TGV (Mar 12, 2015)

Mixed with samples? Well, it sounds great.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 13, 2015)

Sounds lovely! Great work!


----------



## Allen Constantine (Mar 13, 2015)

Good flow for the scene :D Enjoyed it


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Mar 14, 2015)

Very nice flow with the video! Well done!


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks, Ioannis!


----------



## Hedgehog081 (Mar 15, 2015)

Great sound!!!
Score is available?


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 16, 2015)

Not at the moment, I am afraid. I am at rebuilding my studio and the PC With those files on is in storage. 
I will be done in about 2 months, then I will share the score. However, it is not the full score, as everything midi is not in it.
For learning purposes I suggest you take scores, where everything is recorded live.


----------



## tokatila (Mar 16, 2015)

Great work man! Sorry, nothing really constructive here. 8)


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks, Tokatila! But, yes! You are right. It would actually be nice to hear some critique as well, something I can improve on. From my experience, I see the danger of not being "enough contemporary" with this style of music for a commercial movie production. Would be nice to hear, what others think! Don't be afraid to say something offensive! I would want to hear anything somebody has to say.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey FriFlo , sorry man , I can't offer anything offensive  I really enjoyed the piece . I listened to it as audio only at first and then the trailer , great piece , it fitted the animation perfectly !!


----------



## vicontrolu (Mar 17, 2015)

Sounds really great man!

After i read your comment encouraging to point out something i gave it another pass. Its really hard to find something to say but i´d probably had gone different in the intro. More quiet/delicate/jungle-forestish with some frill when the leave falls then the actual tune with the rythm and everything would come in when the character appears.

No criticism at all, just another approach, but maybe you dismissed that already for any reason?


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks, guys! Positive feedback welcome as well! 



vicontrolu @ Tue Mar 17 said:


> After i read your comment encouraging to point out something i gave it another pass. Its really hard to find something to say but i´d probably had gone different in the intro. More quiet/delicate/jungle-forestish with some frill when the leave falls then the actual tune with the rythm and everything would come in when the character appears.



That is actually a good point! In my earliest sketches I had the idea to give the music some quiet forrest, nature-loving touch. I found though, that concentrating on the quirky character was of major importance to me and putting another mood in front of the theme seemed to much to me. 
And then ... you know how it goes with those animation projects: What you are seeing here is something entirely different, than what I saw when composing the music! It was a mess of lifeless polygon-figures with some green areas as background. It is always more difficult than you would think to communicate those things and sometimes the film people aren't even aware that those things need to be communicated with a composer.
Thanks for your honest opinion!


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 24, 2015)

For those, who would have liked to see the score of the recording - here you go:

```
https://de.scribd.com/doc/272486422/Latte-Igel-Fritz-Von-Flotow-Full-Score?secret_password=My3dvMYwXSOaj3FYCQCs
```
It is only the score of the recording, though! Some elements (mainly percussion and harp, but also some doublings and additional brass) have been added via midi. So, this might not be the best experience for a learner, because what you see is not exactly what you hear. Any comments regarding composition and orchestration are welcome!


----------



## mwarsell (Jul 26, 2015)

Incredible work. You are really a man in his place for this project. Superb! Lovely, sprightly, spiritful orchestration!


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 27, 2015)

Terribly nice of you to say! Thank you. I am not sure in real life an unknown copmposer like me is going to write the movie for the final film (it is going to be an international feature), but for the teaser I got chance and I am happy for the postive feedback I got so far. Well, miracles can happen, so wish me luck ...


----------

